# Omnistor 6002 Awning



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all.

Anyone fitted a Omnistor 6002 to the new 2007 model Ducato? I'm now at the stage of having to choose an awning for the Twin, however am keen to buy one that a) matches the silver bodywork as best as possible without having to spray, b) does not require drilling into the van and uses the roofrack rails, and c) doesn't look too long on the van.

I did like the look of the Titanium F65 Fiamma, however personally think it looks about 10cm too long and tends to overhang the front a bit. Therefore looking at the Omnistor 6002 Anodised. Wondered on the colour match though so would be grateful if anyone has any photos of it on a silver van.

Thanks in advance!
Steve


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi b6x have an omnistor anodised awning on my siver Hymer looks ok.

Alex.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi b6x,
I had a F65 ordered for mine but I cancelled it after seeing one fitted to a Tribute as I thought it spoilt the sleek look of the van. In my humble view I feel that many vans look fine with bolt on awnings but the new shape ducato is not one of them. Since then I have seen a couple more and both had the roof rail removed at the side the awning was fitted which made it look even more odd. It is probably one of them things that would grow on you if there were no other options but I think for a few reasons a stand alone awning is a better choice for the Duke and is far cheaper by the time you have shelled out for all the separate parts for the Fiamma. :roll:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

got the fiamma F65 silver joby on mine,looks o/k as far as it goes, the colour match helps it blend in so unless you stand there scrutenising i think there fine,nice smooth wind out action with twin shocks[whatever that does] it serves the purpose well,i dont get on well with stand alones, theres one of mine in the north sea somewhere and the others i have tried dont look like the pic on the box,more like a wigwam


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi. Thanks for the replies.

Fridgeman - you have the F65-370? Do you find it overhangs at the front a bit (where the roof slopes upwards)?

I think it would look spot on if it was about 10-15cm shorter, so therefore was looking at the Omnistor 6002 at 350cm. Unfortunately, these companies seem to expect you to spend 500 quid on something they don't even bother showing you a picture of. Would be nice if on the web, or in a brochure, they showed you a decent picture of these things installed onto the vans for which they are designed.

Therefore, would be nice if someone could add a picture of an anodised 6002 on a silver 2007 Ducato, or an F65 Titanium that doesn't seem to be too long.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

i,ll put a pic up soon of mine,just on my way out, it does come right to the front of the van but any shorter would expose a gap in the side door,if that matters or not to everyone, no more numbers on the outside of the awning i,am afraid, not sure that a shorter one would look better !


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I would be interested if anyone has found a fixed awning that complements the curves (does not stick out front like a plumbers van) and keeps both roof rails as they are handy.
This little beauty takes some beating though at less than £190 plus holds your pitch whilst you go out for the day plus stores bulky low value items on site leaving van empty for touring plus you don't have to pack everything up to drive down town for fish & chips!

http://www.skyblueleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Movelite_XL.html


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*AWNING*

Hi B6X
i have a FiamaF65 fitted to my Trbute 650.I agree with Fridge man,fitted any further back on the van would mean it would'nt cover the door.See piccys,I hope these help :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

That looks better than the others I have seen Lazza, I do not know if they had an electric motor fitted but they seemed to come forward at least another 6"! Shame the rail has to come off though as the awning stands quite high and I think the rail may disguise that. I guess they need to be that high again to clear the door.

I am not an expert at all but is the awning one designed for the more "boxier" van and has just had brackets made to fit the Duke or is it purpose built?

Does look better than some though!


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*AWNING*

Hi 650
I don't think the awning has been made just for the new Ducato,but it is made just for panel vans.I did ask the fitter if he could leave the roof rail on but it was not possible due to the location of the mounting brackets .Having seen the finished job i think he made a good job of fitting it,as it fits close to the bodywork and follows the lines nicely,and no holes had to be drilled into the van to mount the awning.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking around, found this picture of an IH with a nice flush looking awning on (not my personal choice of colour though). Think this looks like a Omnistor 6002?

http://ihmotorhomes.com/content/view/24/33/

Regards
Steve


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

nice van fullstop, the pic is obviously the most complementory pic possible and maybe it sits so close to the van because it does not come out as far as ours[smaller awning] right or wrong ! :wink:


----------

